# Rules of MMA Explained (NSAC)



## Beeno (Jul 28, 2006)

Ok here is the whole thing I was sent. Figured it might be handy for people from time to time, so maybe, just MAYBE, a mod can stickify this. For any of you who have gone to UFC.Com to read the same vague rules posted everywhere else, this is for you.

This will explain, Fouls, Accidental Fouls, Results of Contests, Submissions, Deduction of Points, and the Stand up Rule, in much greater detail. I tried my best to give it some formatting.

This was sent to me by Keith Kizer of the NSAC, I have the document in PDF form.



> The entire section of the NAC concerning Mixed Martial Artist is based upon the unified Mixed Martial Arts rules as adopted by the commissions drafting them in 2001.
> 
> *NAC 467.7962 Acts constituting fouls. (NRS 467.030) The following acts constitute fouls in a contest or exhibition of mixed martial arts:*
> 
> ...


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

All the regulations are available here:
Rules and Regulations


----------



## Beeno (Jul 28, 2006)

That is where they come from...

Most people looking for the rules of MMA get the real brief ones on UFC.Com or other places with the same list. I thought I'd post them in here because not many of us know they are on that spot (due to the "boxing" part of the title.)

Thanks for linking it though


----------



## Beeno (Jul 28, 2006)

Boomp.


----------



## Beeno (Jul 28, 2006)

Bumping by request.


----------



## flourhead (Jul 12, 2006)

according to those rules, you cant win by KO. only tko.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

flourhead said:


> according to those rules, you cant win by KO. only tko.


 I've debated that with friends for a long time. I say that since there is no 10 count to respond to, like in boxing, there can't be a true KO, only a TKO, which is a referee stoppage.


----------



## flourhead (Jul 12, 2006)

i understand that but when you win by KO such as AA vs buentello, the guy is unconscious from one punch whereas a TKO the guy doesnt have to be unconscious, just unable to "intelligently defend himself" so i feel there is a difference. i believe KO should be added with the definition: "if a fighter puts his opponent to sleep with a single strike(punch, elbow, forearm, knee, kick), it is a knockout"


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

flourhead said:


> i understand that but when you win by KO such as AA vs buentello, the guy is unconscious from one punch whereas a TKO the guy doesnt have to be unconscious, just unable to "intelligently defend himself" so i feel there is a difference. i believe KO should be added with the definition: "if a fighter puts his opponent to sleep with a single strike(punch, elbow, forearm, knee, kick), it is a knockout"


 The problem with that is that 'knock out' specifically refers to not answering a 10 count. It doesn't necessarily mean the fighter is unconscious. The current commission definition of 'knock out' doesn't apply in MMA, in a technical sense. It's a term from another sport.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

that's all well and good, but since they have no way of enforcing their rules, what's the point? Until they impliment a yellow card system, the rules will be bended/broken, and no punishment will be handed out.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

pt447 said:


> that's all well and good, but since they have no way of enforcing their rules, what's the point? Until they impliment a yellow card system, the rules will be bended/broken, and no punishment will be handed out.


 What are you talking about? The ref can give warnings, take away points, and DQ a fighter. There is a clear enforcement system in place.


----------

